# SCI FIT imitation 1-ad??? (Andro-1)



## mrbuttchee (Jan 6, 2005)

I have found a ridiculously low priced version of 1-ad by Sci Fit.  It claims to contain the exact same formula as 1-ad from ergopharm but I am suspicious of significantly lowered prices...  Supposedly it is simply the same thing but without the name.  Has anyone tried this or know anyone that has?  I would like to save money when I buy my 1-ad but do not want to sacrifice efficiency or quality in any way.  I have used 1-ad before and loved every minute of it.  I would hate to be fooled into purchasing something that offers less than what I've experienced in order to save a few bucks.  

 Everything seems identical:  "each capsule contains 100mg of 1,(5 alpha)-androsten-3,17-dione"

 It says it contains the exact same formula as 1-ad and is much cheaper... 

 Any comments, suggestions, recommendations?

 Thanks.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Many no name brands are just as good, but I don't know anything about SCI FIT.
What I do know is that in a couple weeks ALL the muscle building supps will be Sci - Fi.
We will be back in the dark ages like in the 80's where NOTHING worked, everyone will be getting scammed and lured into buying ineffective products.  Basically the gov'e gave the supp co's no choice but to try to rip off consumers.  I'm still pissed about the ephedra ban.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2005)

Stay away from sci fit.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Stay away from sci fit.


----------



## mrbuttchee (Jan 6, 2005)

*sci fit imitation andro-1*



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> Stay away from sci fit.


Any particular reason why you recommend against it?


----------



## simbh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll back up dg in a simple link.

http://www.easypricematching.com/viewitem.asp?idproduct=48904

When you do a m1t that is 50mg per cap ... Don't trust that company for any product. That is my opinion


----------



## biggmike777 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sci Fit's is 1-AD dione. Ergopharm uses 1-AD diol which is much more effective.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2005)

biggmike777 said:
			
		

> Sci Fit's is 1-AD dione. Ergopharm uses 1-AD diol which is much more effective.


Exactly, Dione is total shit. Sci Fit is not a reputable company to deal with, either.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2005)

they produce 50mg M1T caps!

i'd say thats a good enough reason to avoid this company

and oh they make 1-ad dione and claim it to be just as effective as ergopharms 1-ad?

thats another reason to avoid

if they are putting out crappy PH's i bet the rest of their products suck too

i'd go with ergo's 1-ad man, the best 1-ad you can buy

peace


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe this is diol: http://customnutritionwarehouse.com...id=93&osCsid=4aa8bcf3b9a9b24559497eba828fa917
or you could get one of these: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1570


----------



## mrbuttchee (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the information...  I will go with Ergopharm.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


They are known for very underdosed products (via label claims testing) and now they bring out a 50mg M1T. Not the kind of company I want to deal with.


----------



## simbh (Jan 7, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> They are known for very underdosed products (via label claims testing) and now they bring out a 50mg M1T. Not the kind of company I want to deal with.


I don't totally agree with you there dg806 ... It might be a good company for some people. By some people I mean those that want to commit suicide


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 9, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I don't totally agree with you there dg806 ... It might be a good company for some people. By some people I mean those that want to commit suicide


I had good results with their 19-nor-diol and so did a friend of mine.  Although it was somewhat underdosed. I can speak for them in that area, I obviously haven't tried their 50mg M1T, or there 1ADione.  Just take a second look at what you buy.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> I obviously haven't tried their 50mg M1T


 You don't ever want to try this dose either. Ive posted enough this week about this insane dose and the fucking cockbags who push it, so I won't go into detail, but I will say that this is an EXTREMELY dangerous dose to run. The highest ive ever heard anyone running is 30mg's/ED. I don't know what would posess them to manufacture this product.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 10, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> . I don't know what would posess them to manufacture this product.


Greed?


----------

